# lambo



## ser_specv2004 (Mar 2, 2005)

are lambo doors available for four door cars and if so for the specv?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

All they are, are hindges that swing a different way.


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

you should be able to get a kit off ebay... but IMO lambo doors on 4 door cars are weird...


----------



## ser_specv2004 (Mar 2, 2005)

racingfury said:


> you should be able to get a kit off ebay... but IMO lambo doors on 4 door cars are weird...


my idea was to put lambos on front and suicide on back


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ser_specv2004 said:


> are lambo doors available for four door cars and if so for the specv?


the lambo doors can only bee installed on the front doors, not the back due to the design of the hinges and stuff. Most people who get lambo doors in the front, do suicide doors in the back


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

how much do the hinges usually cost??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like lambo doors in front and rear, but only like this:
the front lambo doors are scissor hinged by the mirror sail panel.
The rear lambo doors are hinged by the rear quarter panel.

So the front door tilts up like regular lambo doors, but the rears 'mirror' the fronts so it opens like a japanese fan.

Seth


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I've seen the lambo door's on a Spec V they looked allright! As stated though the back i assume isn't possible ( at the moment) due to the set up but something can be figured out i'd imagine!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Lambo Doors 

That has a pic of a spec with a lambo "door" he cant get the drivers side working. I think it looks cool, he spent like 2 grand on it or something.

http://www.sounddomain.com/memberpage/723854



> my doors cost me somewere around $1500-$1600, they give u the hing kit, comes with the hinges, gas shock, and all wire extentions


I think it would look cool with the front lambo and the rear suicide. I dont know how convenient that would be for daily driving though.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Those kits are pieces of crap!!!!, I have yet to install or even see a kit that works properly even 75% of the time... Dont waiste the money! You will end up spending more to fix your door wireing when it gets pinched open and it will never fit perfect no mater how much you spend!!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Those kits are pieces of crap!!!!, I have yet to install or even see a kit that works properly even 75% of the time... Dont waiste the money! You will end up spending more to fix your door wireing when it gets pinched open and it will never fit perfect no mater how much you spend!!!


you are totally right ...they are a waste of money


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Ran across this on the DIY network page... no I'm not doing it.. was looking at Kitchen upgrades for wife points...lol
DIY Network / Automotive / Trick Doors

I would agee with the posts above... unless your exprianced with these sort of upgrades you should have a professional do it..


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i was just thinking about it.....the rear suicides wouldnt work without body work. ALOT of cars have a lip on the back door that tucks behind the front door, and that lip wont allow the rear door to open from the front without having the front door open.

just a thought....


----------

